# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  corriger l'image bruite par filtre median

## Invit

Bonjour  tous 
j'ai une image bruite et l'original de l'image. Je veux corriger par filtrage mdian l'image bruite.
Si vous connaissez comment faire aidez moi...
et s'il existe un cours qui explique comment faire un filtrage mdian
voir l'imageI,II  ci-joint

----------


## pseudocode

Le principe du filtre mdian et une implmentation en delphi.

----------


## Invit

merci pour  ces deux liens mais ce que je veux comment applique  cette image qui est en joint

merci d'avance

----------


## pseudocode

::koi::  mon petit schma dans le tutoriel me parrassait clair.



Pour chaque pixel (x,y) de ton image, tu rcupres les valeurs dans le voisinage (3x3 dans mon exemple) et tu calcules la mdiane (= la valeur du milieu dans la liste trie). Cette valeur mdiane devient la nouvelle valeur du pixel (x,y) dans l'image dbruite.



Par exemple dans ton image en piece jointe, si on veut filtrer le pixel (7,7):

1. on prends les pixels dans le voisinage 3x3  
---> V={1,1,1, 1,0,3, 1,3,0}

2. on trie la liste
---> V={0,0,1,1,1,1,1,3,3}

3. on prend la valeur mdiane (= l'element en positon 5)
---> v[5]=1

La valeur du pixel (7,7) dans l'image filtre sera 1

----------


## Invit

Merci 
juste une information est ce que j'applique cette mthode sur le pixel(7,7), pixel(12,12) et le pixel(2,15) seulement 

Merci encore une fois

----------


## pseudocode

> Merci 
> juste une information est ce que j'applique cette mthode sur le pixel(7,7), pixel(12,12) et le pixel(2,15) seulement 
> 
> Merci encore une fois


Il faut appliquer cette mthode sur TOUS les pixels de l'image.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

dans l'opration de filtrage se pose un probleme des pixels qui sont  la bordure de l'image sachant que l'image possde 4 nuances de gris de 0(noir)  3(blanc)


Merci d'avance

----------


## b_reda31

Dans le mme cours o vous a orient PseudoCode,vous trouverez la gestion des bords  ici (III-B. Filtrage Local)

----------


## Invit

bonjour,
comment applique dans mon cas de l'image bruite de pice jointe

Merci Cordialement

----------


## b_reda31

> comment applique dans mon cas de l'image bruite de pice jointe


Vous pouvez par exemple envelopper votre matrice,par de nouvelles valeurs,ces valeurs dpendront de la stratgie que vous choisirez.

En utilisant le critre de _Continuit_,voici ce que a devrai donner :




Les dimensions de votre matrice passeront de (16,16)  (18,18).

Le traitement commencera  partir du premier pixel de l'image d'origine (bruite)je l'ai entour en rouge,jusqu'au dernier pixel de l'image que j'ai entour en vert.

----------


## Invit

Merci pour votre explication 

c'est gentil

----------

